# Icom IC-M34 VHF radio.....it floats.



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Finally received my new radio today, not a moment too soon as I wanted it to take away on holidays with me. There were a few people interested in this radio, and I think Sunshiner has ordered a couple of handsets for his Noosa crew.

OK I know squat about VHF radios except they very important to have when in open waters, and having had to do a mayday call before in a boat, I know the benefits of having one, so that's why I got one.

It floats(yes I tested it), is water proof, very light (305g) and compact. It has all International channels (Aust uses international channels) as well as USA and Canada......Hmmmm it seems to do a lot of stuff I havent got my head around so read the linky. http://icomamerica.com/en/products/mari ... fault.aspx

I did a radio check from the roof of my low set house to Coast Guard Redcliffe, which is 7 kms away as the crow flies, and although they came through load and clear, they had trouble receiving me, but understood me. I would say in open waters with out any buildings and hills in the way you would have a range of about 10k's or more.....but I'm only guessing.

The Ebay seller (from Hong Kong)is selling them for $180 + $49 postage, they will post every additional item for $2US, but they only send stuff registered post so it can take anywhere from a few days after postage to 10 or more days. It comes with a plug adaptor for the charger so you can plug it in OK.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll ... mot_widget


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Thank for the review. Will be ordering one very soon.

Rob.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Sounds good, cheers.

How many of us have a licence? ( Or can inform me on how to get one? )


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

http://www.amcom.amc.edu.au/obtain_cert.html


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Paff, licences are easy to get most volunteer marine rescue units will run courses through the Austrailian Maritime College in Tassy, usually a 2 8hr day course and the licence fee is included. Should be around $150 -$200.

The pentlies for transmiting on a VHF radio without a licence include jail time, I have never been asked for mine but if your doing fake Mayday calls (people do) and someone dies as a result i guess they would through the book at you.

VHF even the handhelds should have around 20k open water range. It was nothing to talk to boats off Norah Hd or Swansea from Pittwater on VHF.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

My understanding is that it is only necessary to pass the exam of 25 questions. The entire syllabus is available from the amcom site above and it is fine for you to study at your own pace. The only difficulty then is finding a licenced examiner willing to conduct the exam. Maybe if several of us wanted to do this we could organise an examiner for an appropriate fee, including the exam and certification cost


----------



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

icom are a very good and reliable set i use the icom m33 waterproof radio here in the yk it will set you back £150.00 but worth every penny!! :lol:


----------

